# 1965 GTO post car frame



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

Just getting started on restoring a 65 GTO post and the frame is rusty...The worst is behind the front wheels, both sides...Its fixable but I would really like to replace the frame......I'm in SC just South of Charleston...The GTO parts are tuff to find around here, so what other frames should I be looking for...I thought about cutting the bad places out, and looking for something close to put back in its place...pic is the P/S front, D/S is worse.......Thanks in advance Jim in SC


----------



## ronayers1965 (Feb 14, 2019)

I too own a 65 post car and have had great luck with sourcing used parts from Sonic Motors in Holly Michigan. [email protected]. I know it's a ways from SC but they really have good quality used GTO parts. There is also a place a bit closer to you https://sundellauto.com/ in North Carolina. Just a tip, beware of many of the reproduction parts. In my experience, quality used parts are far better then the new, but poorly and often inaccurately made and very expensive repo parts. I hope to have my basket case car finally back together in the next few weeks. Let me know if I can help answer any of your questions.
Ron


----------



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks guys, I found a nice frame today and already have it home......


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

wow !!!

nice job as long as its a 65 66 67 frames are different

Scott ttttttt


----------

